# Etiquettein BJJ



## yukwon (Jun 5, 2005)

I have been training in koean martial arts for avery long time. I may be starting BJJ in the next couple of weeks. My question is; is there any formal etiquette I should follow when i visit for the first time?, such as bowing and stuff like that. I don't want to offend the instructor or anything.

  Frank


----------



## MJS (Jun 6, 2005)

I've never seen any bowing.  Go, be friendly, keep an open mind, and most of all, have fun!!  :ultracool   Of course, you could always ask the inst. or a student whats to be expected.

Let us know how is goes!

Mike


----------



## relytjj (Jun 6, 2005)

BJJ is usually pretty informal and relaxed. There isn't bowing or calling someone master. Oh, and be aware of 'brazilian' time. Usually class doesn't always start on time due to people bs'ing while warming up. At least that is how my class goes.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 6, 2005)

Drop your ego, take it easy and be prepeared to loose to much smaller, weaker people 

 Every group has there own informal rules, you'll learn them as you go.  Just be respectful and willing to learn, the rest will come as you go.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 6, 2005)

My school is under Helio Gracie so there is probably a little more formality than most schools but basically the only bowing is at the beginning and end of class to the Brazil flag and a prtrait of Helio. Lining up in order of rank is often done as well. "brazilian time" will be hard to get used to. if planning a day around class, give about 1 hour on each side of class, as a one hour class can often start late and end way late.

going from Korean arts to BJJ might be a shock as far as etiquette goes. I went from Japanese arts, one being Aiki no michi at a Shinto shrine.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2005)

Pretty informal where I train.


----------



## Sam (Jun 7, 2005)

you bow to a picture of the guy who runs your studio? Who's actually around?

I find that strange.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 7, 2005)

I think he means His instructor is under Helio, not he actually trains with Helio


----------



## yukwon (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the info. it helps alot.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 7, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> you bow to a picture of the guy who runs your studio? Who's actually around?
> 
> I find that strange.


We bow to a portrait of our founder.  Sometimes he is actually there visiting when it is time to do that and I always think we should bow towards his actual person not his photo.. but nobody else agrees with me LOL


----------



## Marvin (Jun 7, 2005)

allways wear a clean gi. Nothing worse that stale b.o. when rolling, yuck!!


----------



## Shogun (Jun 9, 2005)

> We bow to a portrait of our founder


GM Helio Gracie is the founder.



> think he means His instructor is under Helio, not he actually trains with Helio


thanks. I thought when I said:


> My school is under Helio Gracie


I was pretty clear about that. that and my signature. apparently not, eh?


----------



## SammyB57 (Jun 21, 2005)

Keep your nails trim, and if you have long hair, master the ponytail or braiding technique.


----------

